# grf 1-29 and ghrp-6



## proironaust (Oct 17, 2010)

hi

Stats are as follows

27

100 kg

14% bf

cycle history

basically everything except peptides and hgh/igf

done around 10 cycles and ive competed at 95 kg at 5'9

Im getting ready for my cycle of these 2 peptides together after reading as much info as i can find im thinking the following will be the best way for me to cycle these 2 together. I wont be starting the cycle until February next year as i have holidays planned already and i want to run these 2 together for 6 months min to see what sort of results i can get.

I work a mixture of night and day shift 7 of each than 7 off. so pinning might be a bit difficult at times. i will be following a basic protocol 1mcg/1kg of bw when i go beyond the 100mcg/100kg i will still keep it at 100mcg for each peptide

All peptides will be pinned on empty stomach

Upon waking

ghrp-6 100mcg & grh 1-29 100mcg

I will than have meal 1

train

meal 2

meal 3

meal 4

ghrp-6 100mcg & grh 1-29 100mcg

meal 5

meal 6

ghrp-6 100mcg & grh 1-29 100mcg

meal 7

So basics times of pinning will be

3am / 6pm / 11pm

I will be running a cycle though this as well im thinking just a standard bulking cycle of

test p 100mg ed

test e 300mg ew

deca 600mg ew

d-bol 50mged weeks 1-6

Diet will consist of high protein / mod carb low fat around 4500 cals

My main goal atm is putting on good quailty muscle after not using anything for the last 2 years. My bf wont be any higher than what it is now as im looking at competing in 2012 and bringing a better package to the stage

Any thought on this would be great regarding peptides/steroids or diet


----------

